# OTC Gear: 1-T Tren



## Chevrolet (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been running primordials 1-T Tren for over a week now. and I have to say im starting to believe the hype. I am having some great results and im only a third of the way through the bottle. This is a topical solution that primordial performance is likening to the steroid trenbolone. I had read Mags log on his 1-t/hdrol cycle and his outstanding results so I was eager to try this product. I ran it solo for about the first week but I have just added in a low dose of sd to kick it up a notch (bam!). What I have seen so far is a slight increase in strength and over 5lbs of lean weight gain. i believe the recommended cycle is 6 weeks but I only have one bottle so my run will be more like 3.5 weeks. I have experienced some sleeplessness towards the end of the first week that I attribute to the 1-t Tren, but I believe that has gotten better. That is the only negative side so far. I will keep this post updated with the results.


----------



## quark (Apr 18, 2009)

Subbed in, interested in your progress.


----------



## forman (Apr 19, 2009)

5lbs of lean muscle in over a wk? what is your bf%?  how many pumps are you using bc its supposed to last almost 5wks i thought?

i ordered a bottle a while back, but i wanna stack it with something, but im not sure what yet


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sorry, but a pro on gear doesn't gain five pounds of muscle in a week. I imagine you're feeling fuller though - this sounds interesting!


----------



## Chevrolet (Apr 19, 2009)

its ok built you dont have to be sorry. yes i am very lean, probably 9-10% or less, and i know what im doing in the gym and the kitchen. i am coming back from a surgery i had in january so my weight has been on the upswing for the last month as i have been able to train harder and have been eating more like i should. i did step it up even more when i started the tren as i want to get the most out of it that i can. ive been an eating and training machine lately as i am still off of work.


----------



## Perdido (Apr 19, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if that bottle last better than 4 weeks at 5 pumps. I ran 1-T for 6weeks and still have a half of the second bottle left. I was happy with the results since I am older and first timer to the PH experience. PP's TRS kept my gains going for another 4 weeks.

Looking forward to seeing how it works for you.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2009)

1T Tren is buy one get one free for 48 hrs....


----------



## abomb555 (Apr 20, 2009)

forman said:


> 5lbs of lean muscle in over a wk? what is your bf%?  how many pumps are you using bc its supposed to last almost 5wks i thought?
> 
> i ordered a bottle a while back, but i wanna stack it with something, but im not sure what yet


stack it with the BEAST bro! lol ok i'll shut up!  but for real u cant go wrong


----------



## abomb555 (Apr 20, 2009)

dg806 said:


> 1T Tren is buy one get one free for 48 hrs....



hellz yeah i saw that thats why i was trying to get info on the other thread i don know wether to go for 1-t or derma?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2009)

Go with the 1t tren. You will be glad.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 20, 2009)

Why use superdrol with the 1-T? Don't you think you could give a better evaluation without using superdrol?


----------



## jjstones (Apr 21, 2009)

buy one get one free Where????????????


----------



## abomb555 (Apr 21, 2009)

ah hell...i orderd the derma AND the 1-t tren lol


----------

